# Huron



## centerpinking

Huron last night. Talked to this guy. Rough night he said. One smallie. Micro sized and shad. He seemed defeated. I think he was crying a bit??


----------



## centerpinking

Huron at night


----------



## Fishndude

centerpinking said:


> View attachment 335823
> Huron last night. Talked to this guy. Rough night he said. One smallie. Micro sized and shad. He seemed defeated. I think he was crying a bit??


Maybe he ate some of the foam on the river? :evilsmile


----------



## Elk5012

We went 0-1 on steel this morning and 2 smallmouth before the rain chased us to the ramp. Going to give it another go tomorrow morning. River is low and maybe 2ft vis


----------



## mfs686

Elk5012 said:


> We went 0-1 on steel this morning and 2 smallmouth before the rain chased us to the ramp. Going to give it another go tomorrow morning. River is low and maybe 2ft vis


What he said.....I swung Flies Friday night and it was the same thing. Low and slow. Of course the rain we got yesterday probably changed all that.


----------



## Elk5012

Fished this morning and the water came up a bit with good flow but the visibility was poor. Only thing that could see in those type of conditions would be a walleye.....a 23 incher to be exact. Wife landed it in the first 10 min out there then nothing the rest of the day. Going to try again tomorrow since I have the day off.


----------



## murdermittenkid

I'll be out after work, if you see a flatbottom alumacraft with a goofy jack plate say hi.


----------



## FISHDOCTOR

Elk5012 said:


> Fished this morning and the water came up a bit with good flow but the visibility was poor. Only thing that could see in those type of conditions would be a walleye.....a 23 incher to be exact. Wife landed it in the first 10 min out there then nothing the rest of the day. Going to try again tomorrow since I have the day off.


Elk Sorry to hear about your fishing Buddy !! I know the feeling my dogs are like kids to me.


----------



## Elk5012

Enjoyed my boat ride up and down the Huron today, no fish. Leaves were a pain at times, water was a bit higher with 1.5ft vis. On a good note I didn't smack the sceg or prop on anything this trip. :woohoo1:


----------



## TroutFishingBear

I planned on going saturday...wife got a new job though so gotta see what her schedule is since my daughter is ten and doesnt really like fishing too much these days, unless we are catching em. And we all know that the huron beats us more often than not for steel so i dont wanna take her lol....embarrasing for me to admit i get skunked in steel more ofren than not. I used to fish the colorado river in fall thru spring in the 90s and 2000s and catch 30 cutbows averaging as big as our steelhead per day with many bonus browns thrown in (you guys can prolly find some pics on the net looking up my username)....now that i fish the huron its no wonder the midwesterners in the forums i used to be on thought i was lying...they fished mudholes like the huron lmao..


----------



## riverwart

I'm with ya Trout, leave the Huron beaten down all the time. Then you hook one and maybe even land it and you leave feeling like you've accomplished something miraculous. You're riding high, I finally got this figured out.... I'm the man. 5 fishless trips later your shaking your head wondering why do I even bother. If your like me though within a day or two your all geeked to get back at it. She's not the prettiest, not the best fishery, but she's right here in the backyard and I always look forward to the fall run or trickle (lol) to begin.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

I want the rain to stop this evening!!! If it still rains tonight and tomorrow I may postpone my trip until sunday...


----------



## riverwart

Fished above the coffer this morning for about an hour... nothing. Ran downriver to a couple of spots... nothing. Floated waxies, water looked great, leaves weren't bad at all. Lost 1 bobber and jig and a little of my Huron desire for a couple of days. Heard that a few salmon and steel were caught in the park. Only a couple of guys out. Any day now.....


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Be there in 8 hrs will post report good or bad


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Went to the usual spots yesterday from 9:00 AM to 3:00PM. On my second cast (using a jerkbait) in my favorite steelhead spot, I saw a silver flash!!!

It clearly missed the lure. I cast back out and saw another silver flash; this time it connected and my real started zinging!

It didn't zing for too long, and a very light-colored, silvery pike of about 28" came to the surface and started rolling. After a decent battle I landed him, but the spot was absolutely spooked (if there was a steelhead there, anyway).

That was the only bite I had all day, as well as the only fish I saw. Nobody else landed any, however I only saw a few other anglers. I even had the coffer to myself after one guy left.

The water was pretty high. Only 2-3 ft visibility. Quite a few leaves. I would still consider it fishable though.

I knew getting a steelhead that quick on the huron was too good to be true


----------



## Elk5012

Did my boat ride again today only to leave the Huron with my head hanging. Caught 2 smallmouth and enough leaves to mulch a farmers field. The water looked good, it was up a bit with good flow and at least 2ft visibility just too many leaves for the steelhead to pick out a lure amongst all the debris. One day I'll post about a steelhead I caught in the Huron. :help:


----------



## mfs686

Elk5012 said:


> Did my boat ride again today only to leave the Huron with my head hanging. Caught 2 smallmouth and enough leaves to mulch a farmers field. The water looked good, it was up a bit with good flow and at least 2ft visibility just too many leaves for the steelhead to pick out a lure amongst all the debris. One day I'll post about a steelhead I caught in the Huron. :help:


You're fishing the wrong river. They're in the "D" right now. lol


----------



## Fishndude

A buddy of mine landed a few on the Huron, Saturday. All released to fight again, since you can't eat them.


----------



## Elk5012

mfs686 said:


> You're fishing the wrong river. They're in the "D" right now. lol


Nice job, you swinging flys out there?


----------



## Perchdog

Hit the Huron Saturday afternoon, did not do very well as per usual. Seen one other boat and a couple heading off to the woods from ramp, that was it. Surprised at how few fisherman I have seen over past three weeks down there, wonder if the PFAS has gotten them all scared off


----------



## riverwart

mfs686 said:


> Won't be me. Headed up to the AuSable this weekend and The Alley the following weekend. St. Mary's Rapids Thanksgiving weekend. Probably back to The Alley 12/1. Might hit The Huron in December.


Damn mfs that's an all star line up right there. I'm impressed, envious, jealous, all at the same time. Good luck to ya! Im sure there will still be plenty of steel left in the Huron when you get back.


----------



## mfs686

Swampbuckster said:


> I like to believe the majority of Huron River steelhead are returns from Huron River plants. Yes of course, there's always going to be strays. It would be interesting to tag a bunch of the smolts for a few years in a row and see what percentage are actually Huron plants.


I'd like to know how many are caught in Eireau and then follow the crowds to the tribs farther east.


----------



## mfs686

riverwart said:


> Damn mfs that's an all star line up right there. I'm impressed, envious, jealous, all at the same time. Good luck to ya! Im sure there will still be plenty of steel left in the Huron when you get back.


They have to arrive first before they can not go anywhere. lol


----------



## Shoeman

mfs686 said:


> I'd like to know how many are caught in Eireau and then follow the crowds to the tribs farther east.



Probably most of them


----------



## riverwart

mfs686 said:


> They have to arrive first before they can not go anywhere. lol


I hear ya, years ago November was always my best month for steelhead. Used to do real good right around Thanksgiving. But that was close to 15-20 years ago. More fish planted, less internet, less people interested. Plus this was before I got a boat. Now I'm splitting time on the D for perch and walleye along with hitting the Huron here and there.


----------



## Swampbuckster

mfs686 said:


> They have to arrive first before they can not go anywhere. lol


I think there is a few fish in the Huron right now. I also think we haven't had more than a few days of stabilized conditions on the river yet between the high opposing winds , rains, water temperatures, and impoundment drawdowns.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Shoeman said:


> Probably most of them


Well fortunately I think things never really heated up out there this year......or a lot of people got a lot quieter about it. ​


----------



## mfs686

Swampbuckster said:


> Well fortunately I think things never really heated up out there this year......or a lot of people got a lot quieter about it. ​


They're quieter. The ones I know caught a bunch of them last summer.


----------



## Swampbuckster

W


mfs686 said:


> They're quieter. The ones I know caught a bunch of them last summer.


Well, either way it's a win win for us river guys! I have certainly noticed the tides have been changing over the years on this and other forums alike. The internet has ruined a lot of fisheries. But as quick as it can ruin fisheries, it can quickly bounce back once the posts are over, pictures are deleted, and the chatter just stops. Because after all, the lazy fisherman are just that. Without the limit catch posts to rely on, some will simply not go out on their own and actually try to Target a species .


----------



## TroutFishingBear

We all need to thoroughly brag about our skunkings this year!!!


----------



## mfs686

TroutFishingBear said:


> We all need to thoroughly brag about our skunkings this year!!!


That won't be hard to do. Elk is off to a good start.


----------



## Elk5012

mfs686 said:


> That won't be hard to do. Elk is off to a good start.


WINNING!


----------



## riverwart

So far 3 trips ....only thing to show was one monster of a leaf that fought like a mother on the hook set. Had me going for a second, glad no one was around to see me get giddy.


----------



## Shoeman

riverwart said:


> So far 3 trips ....only thing to show was one monster of a leaf that fought like a mother on the hook set. Had me going for a second, glad no one was around to see me get giddy.



Those sycamore leaves are beasts!


----------



## Swampbuckster

Shoeman said:


> Those sycamore leaves are beasts!


You stole my line!!!


----------



## Swampbuckster

Elk5012 said:


> WINNING!


Now see, that's what it's all about. 
Huron Strong


----------



## AdamBradley

Well I can give an old school report for those who may remember - “they are (not) stacked like cordwood.” Most humbling day on the Huron I’ve had in 5 or so years. I was shocked to find water temp at 38 already when I checked it around noon.... it’s winter mode now for sure and the typical fall spots showed that. No one home. Good luck all!


----------



## Swampbuckster

AdamBradley said:


> Well I can give an old school report for those who may remember - “they are (not) stacked like cordwood.” Most humbling day on the Huron I’ve had in 5 or so years. I was shocked to find water temp at 38 already when I checked it around noon.... it’s winter mode now for sure and the typical fall spots showed that. No one home. Good luck all!


She's certainly cooled down quickly. TroutFishingBear, my son and I fished hard all day and found one beautiful hen in a winter holding haunt. Was a special day because my four year old fought and landed his first Huron river steelhead. The leaves have mostly pushed themselves out to Erie or have sunk to the depths below. The rare suspended sycamore leaf would foul our line unexpectedly like the random pop of instant corn after you take the bag out of the microwave. Soon shelf ice will form along her banks, rendering the launches and shore fishing opportunities useless and she will once again put her secrets to sleep under a blanket of ice.


----------



## mfs686

Okay guys, we have to do a better job of reporting negative fishing on the Huron. I went out Sunday night for about an hour and there were people in 3 of the 4 spots I normally fish. How am I supposed to practice my spey casting and fight sycamore leaves with this kind of pressure. lol


----------



## Swampbuckster

Dangnt. Im sorry. Must have been my one fish report. STACKED LIKE CORDWOOD.


----------



## IT.Fisherman

Buddy and I went out today and fished from shore for two hours from some spots that have produced for me in the past. No hits, didnt see any other fisherman. Water was high in my opinion, kept me out of a few spots I like to go, especially with finding a hole in my boots. Clarity 3 feet or so.


----------



## mfs686

jd4223 said:


> What streamer(s) do you plan to swing? I'm going to try a couple mini D+D in different colors,and then try a couple grapefruit head leeches in size 6 I had tied up from Schultz.


Never went out. I came down with a cold over the weekend so I stayed in bed.

Normally I would swing an egg sucking leech either in black or white.


----------



## jd4223

mfs686 said:


> Never went out. I came down with a cold over the weekend so I stayed in bed.
> 
> Normally I would swing an egg sucking leech either in black or white.


I think you jinxed me. I have a dry cough and body aches like the flu. No fever or chills yet. Hope you get better soon.


----------



## mfs686

jd4223 said:


> I think you jinxed me. I have a dry cough and body aches like the flu. No fever or chills yet. Hope you get better soon.


You too, gonna try again this weekend.


----------



## jd4223

Th


mfs686 said:


> You too, gonna try again this weekend.


Thanks. Let us know if you go.


----------



## Swampbuckster

jd4223 said:


> Th
> 
> Thanks. Let us know if you go.


Did a Huron river boat tour yesterday. Not a fish to show for. Water was high And dropped a foot and a half within two hours due to the wind shift and basin draining effect. Clarity was good. Evening would have been better I think things were setting up just perfect by the time I had to leave. Some high east winds for the weekend. No good for conditions. One of those constantly changing kind of winters on the H. Maybe give it another go in a week.


----------



## jd4223

Swampbuckster said:


> Did a Huron river boat tour yesterday. Not a fish to show for. Water was high And dropped a foot and a half within two hours due to the wind shift and basin draining effect. Clarity was good. Evening would have been better I think things were setting up just perfect by the time I had to leave. Some high east winds for the weekend. No good for conditions. One of those constantly changing kind of winters on the H. Maybe give it another go in a week.


Thanks for the update. I'm hoping after this week the weather will finally settle down and become stable for more than 2 days in a row, I think once winter really sets in,things may change for the better.


----------



## mfs686

jd4223 said:


> Thanks for the update. I'm hoping after this week the weather will finally settle down and become stable for more than 2 days in a row, I think once winter really sets in,things may change for the better.


I just hope it doesn't all freeze up. Don't like dodging icebergs while I'm wading. lol


----------



## jmarcus17

Where is the best place to walk-in and wade from on the Huron, I haven’t personally fished it but I steelhead fish a lot and I’d like to give it a shot!

Thanks, Jack


----------



## Swampbuckster

mfs686 said:


> I just hope it doesn't all freeze up. Don't like dodging icebergs while I'm wading. lol


You can always get real brave and target steelhead through the ice on the lower!!!:evilsmile
The bugle mouth trout that hit a mag lip under an automatic fisherman!!! I thought I had a cold and stubborn winter buck until I saw it at the hole. Friend and I laid down rolled around and just started laughing.
What a difference a year makes!!


----------



## TroutFishingBear

You also caught that on a slammer...you got trolled by the huron instead of vice versa! Carp fight almost as good as steelies though swamp.


----------



## Swampbuckster

TroutFishingBear said:


> You also caught that on a slammer...you got trolled by the huron instead of vice versa! Carp fight almost as good as steelies though swamp.


Rub it in! Lol. Carp do fight.....but it's just not the same!!


----------



## joe dirt

Swampbuckster said:


> You can always get real brave and target steelhead through the ice on the lower!!!:evilsmile
> The bugle mouth trout that hit a mag lip under an automatic fisherman!!! I thought I had a cold and stubborn winter buck until I saw it at the hole. Friend and I laid down rolled around and just started laughing.
> What a difference a year makes!!


Ever have any luck for steelhead through the ice doing that?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampbuckster

N


joe dirt said:


> Ever have any luck for steelhead through the ice doing that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Nope! Only a one time attempt


----------



## Swampbuckster

jmarcus17 said:


> Where is the best place to walk-in and wade from on the Huron, I haven’t personally fished it but I steelhead fish a lot and I’d like to give it a shot!
> 
> Thanks, Jack


A few places for starters are Huroc Park in downtown Flatrock. I personally have never fished that area but its a start. Below that there is a boat launch and an area along the bank you can fish. Then you have an area just upriver from I75 called Dodge park. There is quite a bit of bank footage to fish from. There is also a park down in Rockwood called Labo Park on South Huron River Drive. A decent area along its banks can be fished there. And then another launch at the mouth with a small area to fish. A quick research on satellite imagery may reveal more of what you are seeking. Also, don't forget about the 17 miles of river that runs through mostly metropark properties above Flat Rock dam. Fish are scattered but do end up all the way to the dam holding up Belleville Lake.


----------



## jd4223

Swampbuckster said:


> A few places for starters are Huroc Park in downtown Flatrock. I personally have never fished that area but its a start. Below that there is a boat launch and an area along the bank you can fish. Then you have an area just upriver from I75 called Dodge park. There is quite a bit of bank footage to fish from. There is also a park down in Rockwood called Labo Park on South Huron River Drive. A decent area along its banks can be fished there. And then another launch at the mouth with a small area to fish. A quick research on satellite imagery may reveal more of what you are seeking. Also, don't forget about the 17 miles of river that runs through mostly metropark properties above Flat Rock dam. Fish are scattered but do end up all the way to the dam holding up Belleville Lake.


My understanding is wading that area in the park is a no no. I've seen a few guys do it but my understanding is there is a local ordinance prohibiting wading in that section. I was stopped by DNR one time when I put on a pair of hip boots and walked out to free a snagged lure($5 Hot + Tot). DNR told me wade-fishing was prohibited, Told me wading was allowed further downstream below Telegraph.


----------



## Swampbuckster

jd4223 said:


> My understanding is wading that area in the park is a no no. I've seen a few guys do it but my understanding is there is a local ordinance prohibiting wading in that section. I was stopped by DNR one time when I put on a pair of hip boots and walked out to free a snagged lure($5 Hot + Tot). DNR told me wade-fishing was prohibited, Told me wading was allowed further downstream below Telegraph.


Yeah good point. I was referring to bank fishing only but yeah. It's a shame as well they don't even allow boats above the coffer. I would in a heartbeat drag my 14' down and sit spawn and plugs in the current below the big dam!


----------



## mfs686

Swung flies for about an hour or so last Sunday. No takes but the water is in good shape. Almost no ice, good flow and 2-3 feet of visibility. Needs to drop about another 6 inches before I can wade some of the areas.


----------



## IT.Fisherman

mfs686 said:


> Swing flies for about an hour or so last Sunday. No takes but the water is in good shape. Almost no ice, good flow and 2-3 feet of visibility. Needs to drop about another 6 inches before I can wade some of the areas.


Last Sunday as in the 6th? I made it out yesterday for about an how, water was higher than it was the previous two weekends. Some ice on shore and some floating but nothing that would cause any worry to shore or boat fisherman. Visibility was 2-3'.


----------



## mfs686

IT.Fisherman said:


> Last Sunday as in the 6th? I made it out yesterday for about an how, water was higher than it was the previous two weekends. Some ice on shore and some floating but nothing that would cause any worry to shore or boat fisherman. Visibility was 2-3'.


Yesterday, Sunday the 13th


----------



## FISHDOCTOR

View attachment 363797
Fished Mid river on Sunday for a few hours on Huron and caught this fish with some battle wounds on it. As we were looking at the fish we noticed 2 Bald Eagles above us just doing circles. At first we thought maybe a Musky or something had a hold of this fish but the markings just weren't adding up. After thinking about it it really started looking like maybe one of the Bald Eagles had a hold of this fish. The marks were on both sides looked like the talons of the Bald Eagle could of done this.


----------



## MISTURN3

Cool pic and story.....Hope the Eagles don't get sick eating fish from the Huron watershed....wonder if they read the signs


----------



## mfs686

In case anyone is free this Saturday, the HRWC will be conducting a stonefly collection on the Huron river this Saturday. If you are free they could use some volunteers. I'll be there as a collector for the 9:00 am start.

https://www.hrwc.org/volunteer/


----------



## Swampbuckster

Sounds like a good time. Any excuse to put waders on in the winter is a good one.  I'm northern bound in search of fish under ice all weekend! Thanks for the notice.


----------



## mfs686

About 50 volunteers in the first group braved the cold and collected Stoneflies. I was assigned the main river at Bell Road and Again up by US-23 and Silver lake. The first stop had plenty of open water and lots of stones. At US-23 there was about 10 feet of shelf ice on both sides of the river so collection was difficult. I think we found one there. 

Next up will be the Spring round up later in April. Hoping for better conditions then. lol


----------



## TroutFishingBear

mfs686 said:


> About 50 volunteers in the first group braved the cold and collected Stoneflies. I was assigned the main river at Bell Road and Again up by US-23 and Silver lake. The first stop had plenty of open water and lots of stones. At US-23 there was about 10 feet of shelf ice on both sides of the river so collection was difficult. I think we found one there.
> 
> Next up will be the Spring round up later in April. Hoping for better conditions then. lol


 nice dedication. You deserve a ten pound steelie out of our river! I used to do benthic life studies of the flint river with the flint river watershed coalition...maybe i will show up this april!


----------



## mfs686

TroutFishingBear said:


> nice dedication. You deserve a ten pound steelie out of our river! I used to do benthic life studies of the flint river with the flint river watershed coalition...maybe i will show up this april!


Thanks. Been at it for about 6 or 7 years now. Learned a lot about the Huron from the headwaters all the way to Erie from the HRWC. Definitely worth the effort.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Boy has it been lonely here. I'll have to begin venturing to the river again soon. After a rough fall and even tougher winter for me on the H, perhaps redemption will be my middle name come spring. Least for the catfishing if not the Steelheads


----------



## junkman

Swampbuckster said:


> Boy has it been lonely here. I'll have to begin venturing to the river again soon. After a rough fall and even tougher winter for me on the H, perhaps redemption will be my middle name come spring. Least for the catfishing if not the Steelheads


How have you been man?Long time no see.


----------



## Swampbuckster

junkman said:


> How have you been man?Long time no see.


I'm ok! Just been off this forum for a while and spending most of my browsing in the icefishing Michigan section and IS. Doesn't look like I've missed much here though.


----------



## ogie

Hey guys,

Going to visit my parents in SE Michigan this weekend and I was just curious if any of the river was open below Belleville Lake to the mouth? Thinking about doing some shore fishing and my buddy told me the Raisin is pretty high right now... Thanks in advance.


----------



## jayjoz

ogie said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Going to visit my parents in SE Michigan this weekend and I was just curious if any of the river was open below Belleville Lake to the mouth? Thinking about doing some shore fishing and my buddy told me the Raisin is pretty high right now... Thanks in advance.


It was open at I-75 in Rockwood to the mouth yesterday.


----------



## mfs686

There will be some shelf ice in areas but it should be pretty much open from Huroc Park on down.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Huroc park was wide open. We tried the new taco place where the old bait store was... DELISH btw


----------



## Elk5012

I've been keeping an eye on the river too. Theres a good chance I'll be out there next week. Only thing that keeps me from getting out in the spring is if the ground is thawed out where I store the boat.


----------



## FISHDOCTOR

Went down to Huron rv on friday to try my luck mid river. The river is in pretty good shape about 2 to 3 feet of vis. when i got down there the water temp was 36 degrees and warming up. ended up catching 2 and lost one in a log jam. Went down there Saturday and had 2 fish on but they managed to come un buttoned . I thought for sure it would be busy on the river both days with the weather being so nice and not another boat around  . For some reason it's not letting me post photos.


----------



## Shoeman

Seen a few trailers at 75 on Saturday morning. Color looked pretty good


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Apple quiet for this time of year, anybody hooking anything including suckers? Was thinking about going down tonight and trying


----------



## michcats

I forgot about the suckers man had some good times when they are running


----------



## Mr Burgundy

At this point I just want something to tug the rod, dont really care what it is cause I let everything go. So walleye, carp, suckers, steel.... dont really care


----------



## Shoeman




----------



## MickL

MickL said:


> I like the weather conditions this morning so i am going to try a little catch and release up here in the Milford/Brighton area.


2 pike (22", 24"), 1 LM bass (14") and nets full of white foam. I'll try to post some pics after lunch.
As a wise old river fisherman once said, "When high and muddy, go further upstream".


----------



## Swampbuckster

mfs686 said:


> I stopped by the Huron earlier as well. Took a pic for everyone to get an idea of how high the water level is.
> 
> View attachment 395667


So that's what kept biting me off last weekend


----------



## MickL




----------



## MickL




----------



## MickL

I did a poor job of posting this stuff.... took me 3 posts instead of 1... still in the early learning stage.
The bass pic is all fuzzy because of something on camera lens.
The foam bite was HOT between Milford dam and Kent Lake.


----------



## Drew86

Anybody been out to French landing out in belleville last few days? Curious if its flooded


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Drew86 said:


> Anybody been out to French landing out in belleville last few days? Curious if its flooded


I guarantee it is


----------



## Perchdog

So Rockwood Saturday late afternoon. the only thing on solid ground, the crapper...

sorry for the sideways shot, computer cranky


----------



## Swampbuckster

Holy High Water!


----------



## Perchdog

dropped a couple of feet in the past week, looks like its been a while since it's been over bank at same spot


----------



## TroutFishingBear

MickL said:


> View attachment 395751
> 
> View attachment 395753


 looks like a lunker pike or musky took a nice chunk out of the second pike!


----------



## MickL

Couldn't tell if the wound was made by a fish or by something else. Never caught or seen a musky in that part of the river, so my guess is a pike bite.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

If it was below belleville dam there are plenty of musky from there all the way down to the mouth... And there are some big ones around TRUST ME lol.


----------



## michcats

I second that they own some of my rapalas I would like back lol


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Did anyone ever get into the suckers down in flatrock?


----------



## jd4223

Mr Burgundy said:


> Did anyone ever get into the suckers down in flatrock?


Only caught Shad...Never even seen any suckers caught while I was fishing below the foot bridge.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Wonder if they even ran


----------



## TroutFishingBear

I always get one or two suckers a year steelie fishing. I really dont like catching them. Counts as a negative steelhead caught per sucker caught. I got a hit on a waxy and jig under a float in feb...pulled in a five lb sucker


----------

